# What is your dream hunt?



## Huskytree (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok so mine is bow hunting for Desert Bighorn Sheep in America.


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to try a caribou hunt in Alaska....a guy can dream right? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 10, 2012)

Whitetails in Southern Iowa.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 10, 2012)

*Whitetail and Caribou*

OK what would you use rifle, muzzle loader, bow, maybe spear?


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 10, 2012)

Bunny removal for a grateful farmer satisfies me. 







If chance allowed feral pigs for the same reason but they be 1500 plus clicks north of me.


most of my dreamy hunting is about bagging two of a far trickier quarry..






Thread derailed right about here, sos that.


----------



## k5alive (Feb 10, 2012)

hunting buffalo or bison from a train would be seariously badass.........................................................


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would stick with the bow. I love rifle hunting but there is nothing better than getting close with the bow. Does Iowa even have a rifle season? I know Illinois is shotgun only.


----------



## jdc123 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a lot of different dream hunts like elk out west or moose somewhere, Africa has always been a dream, but lately I've thought about Alaskan brown bear, which will probably remain a dream.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 11, 2012)

Mearns Quail in southern Az. As soon as they get the border squared away.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 11, 2012)

*nice*



Fifelaker said:


> Mearns Quail in southern Az. As soon as they get the border squared away.



So what you are really saying is No time soon!


----------



## Farm Boy (Feb 11, 2012)

Jed1124 said:


> Whitetails in Southern Iowa.



I'm not 100% certain, but I think there are a few counties on the southern IA border that allow high power rifle. I know a guy that has prime timber ground in southern Iowa....he has pictures of deer with huge racks... 8 to 10" brow tines, yeah, that would be a dream hunt.



Huskytree said:


> OK what would you use rifle, muzzle loader, bow, maybe spear?



A spear? No, a sling shot! :msp_biggrin: 

Seriously, in IA we can use a slug throwing shotgun, or muzzleloader for deer. I hunt with both. I went 1st shotgun season (early December), and late muzzleloader (late December / early January). For my slugger, I have a Remington 1100 with a Hastings rifled barrell with open sights. I bought a .50 cal Thompson Triumph Bonecollector and added a Leupold Ultimate Slam 3 x 9 x 40 scope to it. This was my first year muzzy hunting....I'm hooked. I took a nice doe (I was in freezer filling mode) at about 80 to 90 yards. No need for a follow up shot. I shoot 100 gr. of 777 pellets with a 250 gr. Thompson Shockwave bullet.

For my dream caribou hunt, I probably would get laughed out of Alaska showing up with a smoke pole! Since I'm dreaming, I'd try to find a 340 Weatherby with a muzzlebreak and Leopold optics. Since I'm there, might as well hang around for a moose hunt. Hell, maybe I could go with Todd and Sara Palin.


----------



## promac850 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yukon moose... NW territories

I'd want a Browning A-Bolt Medallion in .375 H&H for the hunt. Throw a Burris scope on it as well...

Yep, I'd find the biggest freaking moose and drop it. I want a mount where the neck starts at the floor and the rack touches the ceiling... in a normal 8-8.5' tall room.


lol.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 11, 2012)

*Browning A-Bolt Medalion*

You couldn't pick a even remotely nicer rifle? I won one of those POS at Cabela's on Black Friday. Sold it ASAP.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 11, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> So what you are really saying is No time soon!



It's too bad. I hunted there in the late 70's had a ton of fun. I have the dog's the guns just not the gonads to do it again. It's on my bucket list I hope they can get it squared away in the next few years or I will be too damn old to climb those hills again.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 11, 2012)

*Dogs and guns*



Fifelaker said:


> It's too bad. I hunted there in the late 70's had a ton of fun. I have the dog's the guns just not the gonads to do it again. It's on my bucket list I hope they can get it squared away in the next few years or I will be too damn old to climb those hills again.



English Pointers? I hope you would want to gun them with a fine double. Sounds like a good hunt if it is over some good dogs and some fine shotguns.


----------



## abureels4me (Feb 11, 2012)

I have already had several of my dream hunts. I got to see my Dad take his first deer. I was with my Son on his first tree beaver hunt and got to be there when he got his first deer too. My boy's first deer was special for one more reason, he used the exact same gun I got my first deer with. I have determined that one day my grand kids will get that gun to get their first with also.

I have one dream hunt left. My Dad is now 80 years old and has always wanted to hunt an Elk. So my dream hunt is to get to see him do it but I imagine it will always be just a dream.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 11, 2012)

*dream*

Well if your dad is still alive so is the dream. Now you just have to make it happen. Sometimes easier said then done. Then again anything really worth while is worth making sacrifices for. I hope you get to fulfill the dream.


----------



## saw dog (Feb 11, 2012)

My dream hunt would to start hunting in the morning and hunt every day for the rest of my life, but I am very afraid we are going to lose the freedom to bear arms and the right to hunt, so my dream hunt will be cut short if this whitehouse and leftist senate is not voted out of office in November 2012. Almost every hour of the day we either lose one freedom or another, or we have more of oboma,s socialist agenda crammed down our throats. So if you all believe in the Constitution and enjoy the freedoms that it affords us start right now and do every thing you can to oust this administration and it,s cronnies across the country. That way you, your children and your grandchildren will be able to retain the freedoms God and our Forefathers awarded us all.


----------



## Pintony (Feb 11, 2012)

A BIG hedge row that the owner wants to pay me piles of CASH to remove less than 5 miles from my home, 10ft from a nice road that no one uses.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 12, 2012)

Hunting poachers in a african game park.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 12, 2012)

Hunting in my favorite haunts, for deer, with a heavy snow on, free of the resident poachers and not worrying about being harassed by the "revenuers'. Having my twin brother as my huntin' buddy, where the he FINALLY has a successful hunt LOL/LOL ! He is truly a good man and had hunted for several years before I took it up and that poor guy just can't seem to get one in the bag.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Feb 12, 2012)

*best hunt*

I would have to say my favorite hunt would be out west somewhere with me and my dad and bro with me hunting big bull elk in the rut with my recurve bow


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 12, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> English Pointers? I hope you would want to gun them with a fine double. Sounds like a good hunt if it is over some good dogs and some fine shotguns.



This guy has to go:msp_w00t:




and my o/u 28ga. Rizzini or my o/u 12ga Rizzini and I just cant eave my 1100 12ga at home.


----------



## jrider (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to hunt humans that just don't deserve to be alive anymore. You know - murderers, child molestors, some of the guys from wall street, etc.


----------



## cuttingintime (Feb 18, 2012)

A dream hunt probably cross my mind everyday. The one that comes to mind most is hand gun verse large brown bear.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 26, 2012)

Anacosta island for huge white tails, bow rifle muzzle loader wouldn't matter to me which.

sask. for huge white tails with out having to use a guide. 7mm08

alberta for huge whitetails. 300 winny mag 

Idaho for a nice elk. Remington 700 ML 54 cal.

People who have to put politics into every thing with a 25 auto does a nice job on knee caps.

 Al


----------



## jaroh (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been on my dream hunt many times. Western Montana right up against the Idaho border. I am not the most successful hunter, but the time spent in the woods just minutes behind a herd of elk can really bring out the best in you. Hopefully the military will let me go on leave for this one last paid vacation this year since I have missed the last three!!


----------

